# Sig Legion custom trigger work



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm not a big fan of DA/SA pistols and am in the market for the HK P30 with their DAO light LEM tripper variant. I've shot the Legion and frankly love it, but the 10/4.5 lb trigger is still too high on the DA side for me. This is for a home defense gun, and I want a similar trigger pull for the first and the followup shots.

Is there something that the Custom shop at Sig can do for me in this regard?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Grayguns DIY Action Upgrade Spring Kits - Grayguns by Bruce Gray

something to look at


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Another vote for Gray Guns. They did the trigger work for Sig on the Legions to begin with so if anyone can tune it better its them. 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

gray guns is very good for this

so is:
Bill Springfield in Colorado-- especially for the HK p30

both guns are fantastic to shoot. The legion is easier for most as the HK p30 LEM trigger is different and harder to master


----------



## Danny (May 25, 2011)

Does the SRT trigger come from the factory with a very 'smooth' feel like if you had a trigger job, or is it simply a matter of it having less travel, but with the same feel as a stock trigger? I guess another way of asking this is...if you bought a gun with a SRT, would there be any reason to send it to Gray Guns for their trigger package, part of this being a slight reduction in the DA portion of the trigger pull.
I'm looking to get my wife a 229 and was wondering how much better the SRT was over a stock trigger?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think the bigger issue would be be trigger reach. There is the short trigger, which reduces trigger reach, and then there is the SRT which as far as I know only alters reset.

Gray Guns has a replacement trigger that is supposed to be even better tab the short trigger in terms of reach.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TENWOLVES (Feb 7, 2016)

My Sig Legion P226 SAO, (single action only ) has one of the best triggers out there, and I feel the same way about DA/SA, I like my guns consistent with trigger pull from shot to shot....


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

There is nothing that you can do to a traditional double action (DA/SA) pistol to make the trigger pull consistent between the first and subsequent shots. To do so would be defeating the entire rational of a TDA pistol. The legion series TDA pistols already have a short reset "trigger" kit as well as a Grayguns P-SAIT trigger. The P-SAIT trigger has a slightly shorter trigger reach than the standard P series trigger but not as short as the SIG reduced reach or "short" trigger, and it has a mechanism to eliminate trigger over-travel which really isn't a problem on the SIG P series pistols, IMO.

The "SRT" is not a trigger and it does not stand for "short reach trigger". The SRT is a kit and it stands for "short reset trigger" kit. It consists of a modified sear and safety lever, no trigger. The SRT kit can be added to any P series pistol that does not have it. The short reset sear will very significantly reduce the reset travel for the single action trigger and also nearly completely eliminate the take up of the SA trigger. It will do nothing to change the DA trigger and little, if anything, to change the pull weight of either the SA or DA trigger.

Sure you can smooth trigger pull and reduce pull weight. Reduced power mainsprings are available from Wolff, but for self-defense I would not go any lighter than a 19lb mainspring to avoid light primer strikes. You can also send the pistol off to Bruce Gray, Robert Burke, or the SIG custom shop for an action job. Any of the above will lighten and smooth the DA and SA trigger pull but the DA trigger pull is always going to be much longer and heavier than the SA.

If you really like the Legion but want a consistent trigger pull, you could do as TENWOLVES suggests and buy a P226 SAO Legion. Or you could buy a certified used P226 or P229 in either DAO or DAK (double action Kellerman) and customize it. The X Ray sights of the Legion can be easily be added to a P226 or 229. You can't buy the exact same grips that the Legion has, but Hogue G-10 grips are very similar. You can even add the low profile controls of the Legion (I don't like them). And you could send it in to Bruce Gray, Robert Burke, or SIG for an enhanced action package. You won't have the same finish as the Legion, or the trigger guard undercut, or additional checkering on the front and bottom of the trigger guard. But you would have a double-action pistol with a consistent trigger action.


----------

